# ielts exam on 7th June



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

anybody appearing for ielts on 7th June. I want to score 8 band in each section.

Would like to see if others are also appearing for IELTS at the above mentioned date,so that we will able to help each other in preparation and share any best practices .

Cheers,
Atul


----------



## SallyO2 (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi,

I have planned to appear on 21st June in IELTS. I am actively looking for someone with whom I can practice speaking and writing specifically. So, if you are interested please do write back.


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

my skype id is --atul.grit

cheers,
Atul


----------



## luzbishop (May 3, 2014)

I hope all are doing good score..


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

anybody appearing for 7th June exam from Australia/NZ?


----------



## jacks12 (Apr 2, 2014)

M appearing on 7th June from India.

Just little bit concerned about writing section. Can anyone share list of topics that are general trend for writing section, so I can get better idea about it?

Thanks.


----------



## K Sera Sera (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi Jacks,

How did your exam go?


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

I was surprised with the questions. 

Please check ieltsnetwork.com for latest happening in ielts exam.

Rest result will tell.


----------



## jacks12 (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi K Sera Sera,

It went quite well.. Just felt writing and speaking was challenge some what.. 

And honestly.. I also did not give much time.. as I needed to get only 6 in each score... total 16 points is enough for me.. I hope i will get it... just waiting for results..

Let me know if you need any help for IELTS.

Anyone else is there who appeared on 7th June - please share your experience..

Thanks.


----------



## K Sera Sera (Feb 18, 2014)

jacks12 said:


> Hi K Sera Sera,
> 
> It went quite well.. Just felt writing and speaking was challenge some what..
> 
> ...



Hmmm... Good to know that...

I am appearing for IELTS on 21st June... Very nervous


----------

